# 180 days of change!!!



## Azrieluber (Jun 20, 2017)

Freaking amazing and about time, right?! Tipping in an uber platform of any sort, in any city is a huge huge step in the right direction! Love for drivers, wow, damn right a 180 degree turn!


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes. That was a great email and well overdue.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Just read it on the app. At least they are listening to us. The $2 extra for a teen rate is a bit odd, but I welcome any opportunity to make more money. I find that people actually do tip. I have received pretty good tips in the last week or so. As we all know, tips are quite helpful in paying for gas and adds to our bottom line.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

The way I see it is if we can at least get 10$ tip that's gas expense for the night, that's for sure.


----------

